

Why AI is a dangerous dream  - edw519
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327231.100-noel-sharkey-ai-is-a-dangerous-dream.html?full=true

======
rjprins
I love to read this sort of stuff, because it's my life's goal to show him how
wrong he is.

------
billswift
I thought this might be something like Eliezer's arguments against developing
a GAI until it could be made provably Friendly AI, instead I just got an
argument exactly like the ones in 1903 that said heavier than air flight by
men was impossible - go back and read some of them, some of the arguments were
almost identical. Some of the arguments are currently true, but some of them
amount to "I can't do it, and no one else has done it, therefore there must be
some fundamental reason it can't be done".

------
lawfulfalafel
I believe this man has let the past failures of AI give him a dark view of its
future.

------
roundsquare
> There is no way for any AI system to discriminate between a combatant and an
> innocent.

Eh? Why not? Your saying you can't use some sort of NN algorithm trained on
past videos of combat situations to learn this? I realize that we'd need to be
VERY sure before we deploy anything, but its definitely possible.

~~~
clistctrl
How does a human do it now? I imagine it would be a lot more like that.

~~~
roundsquare
I don't know if we could do it the same way, but we could possibly learn
things from how humans do it now.

E.g. if one metric is "is the person holding a gun?" then machine vision
software to identify guns might be useful.

